# Stolen wood ID needed



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Feb 27, 2014)

OK ... it is not really stolen. I just felt like it when I took it. The sign in the yard said "FREE WOOD - ALL YOU WANT" and I stopped there late at night on the way home from a meeting, grabbed a piece I could pick up, threw it in my trunk, and sped off before the light changed.

I have no clue what this is, so I'm hoping someone can give me a clue. I'm making a BIG bowl out of it in the next 2 weekends sometime. My camera stinks, and it's in my garage, with horrible lighting.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 3, 2014)

This one looks like ash. You can tell by how the small pieces of bark kind of break off in flakes. Think pilsbury biscuits you should be able to break layers off each piece of bark and it will leave a rich tan or brown color after it is broken off. The color on the sap and heart wood is what you see in ash also. The grain has the distinct color difference like ash (early and late growth) and you do not see ray flecks in the end grain. Again on this one.... If you could hand plane a spot smooth a better look at the grain and a slightly closer look at the bark would help nail it down 100%


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like ash to me too, nice wood for turning, doesn't warp or crack too bad...


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 4, 2014)

To me it looks like soft maple. +1 on what Greg said of a picture of the grain cleaned up. Maple and ash are very different so it should be easy to tell. Either way a good score!!


----------

